# New Ruger SR40c (with pics)



## Darkone142 (Feb 17, 2012)

Just got her today! She shoots nice. I got it for cc and a back up gun. Had to play with some color. Did the same with the AR :smt083
































And pics of the AR just for fun!


----------



## ARW1979 (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice. I want one so bad.


----------



## ARW1979 (Jan 27, 2012)

did you do the art work yourself?


----------



## Darkone142 (Feb 17, 2012)

ARW1979 said:


> did you do the art work yourself?


Yes, using paint pins from walmart, I filled in the roll markings. The Sr40c on the slide was super hard. It is not engraved deep like the AR lower from spikes. It was deep and was easy to remove the extra pant without taking it out of The roll marks.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

congrats .....nice


----------



## ARW1979 (Jan 27, 2012)

Looks great. Hope it holds up.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice work.........

RCG


----------

